# NFL Thread



## Shawn (Aug 30, 2020)

I figured the season is about to start....searched for an existing thread, for some odd reason couldn’t find one. Anyway, any NFL fans here? If so, who’s your favorite team? 

I’ll start. My favorite team is the Seattle Seahawks. Been a fan since the 80s back in the days of the King Dome. My father was stationed in Kitsap County and it just kinda stuck with me. Looking forward to this season.


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2020)

I mean, I'm Pats by virtue of where I live, but am utterly bored by our games that 95% of the time turn into a win even under the worst of circumstances; plus everyone seems to hate us, so it's not exactly the funnest team to root for. Curious to see how this year will be with the line changes and the end of the Brady era, I didn't watch till '03/04 so Bledsoe was already gone by then.

I also like to watch the 49ers, I lived in San Francisco for about half a year way back in 2011, and that was I believe the year either AFTER or when they won the Super Bowl so it was prime time to be a fan. Now with Jimmy G on the team (who should have become the new starter out here in New England) and the changes they've made, they seem to be on the right track to being a threat like the old Montana and Young days.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 30, 2020)

Is there going to be an NFL season? I haven’t really payed much attention lately, but I know NCAA canceled football, the NBA cancelled the rest of their season, and the pre-season appears to be cancelled.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 30, 2020)

Jaguars will host games with limited spectators, so that means probably normal turnout! I know there has been a lot of talk of the players not wanting to play/travel/stay in hotels/etc. so it will be interesting to see how the games and rosters turn out. I think we may see a combo of 1st/2nd string lineups.


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2020)

DudeManBrother said:


> Is there going to be an NFL season? I haven’t really payed much attention lately, but I know NCAA canceled football, the NBA cancelled the rest of their season, and the pre-season appears to be cancelled.



I haven't looked into the details, but I do have a fantasy league draft on Wednesday, so unless I missed something - there's definitely a season happening, but who knows that specifically entails for the teams.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 30, 2020)

MFB said:


> I haven't looked into the details, but I do have a fantasy league draft on Wednesday, so unless I missed something - there's definitely a season happening, but who knows that specifically entails for the teams.


 
Are you going to go with TB with TB for your QB?


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Are you going to go with TB with TB for your QB?









I never roll with TB as my QB, even if he does put up numbers; there's better out there. I rolled Matt Ryan last year and made it to semi-finals, not sure what my plans are for this year; I didn't expect a season so I didn't pay attention to the off season


----------



## Shawn (Aug 30, 2020)

MFB said:


> I mean, I'm Pats by virtue of where I live, but am utterly bored by our games that 95% of the time turn into a win even under the worst of circumstances; plus everyone seems to hate us, so it's not exactly the funnest team to root for. Curious to see how this year will be with the line changes and the end of the Brady era, I didn't watch till '03/04 so Bledsoe was already gone by then.
> 
> I also like to watch the 49ers, I lived in San Francisco for about half a year way back in 2011, and that was I believe the year either AFTER or when they won the Super Bowl so it was prime time to be a fan. Now with Jimmy G on the team (who should have become the new starter out here in New England) and the changes they've made, they seem to be on the right track to being a threat like the old Montana and Young days.


I took my father to Gillette when Seattle played there on November 13th, 2016. We live in Maine and seeing how’s he originally from there, the Pats have always been his team. He donned Pats gear and I had my Seahawks gear on and although he rooted for his Pats he still was happy for Seattle to get the win because it is his second favorite team. It was the game of the year and there were a lot of Seattle fans as they travel well. Families of them. We had fun talking to them. Was a great game. It wasn’t really sweet revenge because the Pats beat the Hawks in the SB before that game. I actually went to Gillette with him earlier that year before the season started so he could get his picture taken with the trophy. Of course I was surrounded by Pats fans. I was the only Hawks fan there  Good times.

I was actually born in SF so I should root for them but because I love Seattle so much, they are the nemesis. But, can’t deny their talent. Great coaching too. Tough division.


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh yeah, the SF/SEA rivalry is definitely legit, but as a transplant fan I never really had any reason to buy into it. 

I've never been one for rivalries or trash talking, even the Habs vs Bruins I don't really buy into, too many good players on teams. Like I look at the Seattle team and their roster and I can see why people are for them: Wilson, Carson, Lockett, unfortunately no more Sherman or Lynch (but Sherman's personality gets a bit old), plus Carroll making it all work, and thats just the ones who immediately came to mind.

I think the only teams I end up legitimately dislike are ones either full of dirty players, or ones with more money than sense to just buy championships in the end.


----------



## BenjaminW (Aug 30, 2020)

MFB said:


> I also like to watch the 49ers, I lived in San Francisco for about half a year way back in 2011, and that was I believe the year either AFTER or when they won the Super Bowl so it was prime time to be a fan. Now with Jimmy G on the team (who should have become the new starter out here in New England) and the changes they've made, they seem to be on the right track to being a threat like the old Montana and Young days.


Niners nation baby!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 31, 2020)

MFB said:


> Oh yeah, the SF/SEA rivalry is definitely legit, but as a transplant fan I never really had any reason to buy into it.
> 
> I've never been one for rivalries or trash talking, even the Habs vs Bruins I don't really buy into, too many good players on teams. Like I look at the Seattle team and their roster and I can see why people are for them: Wilson, Carson, Lockett, unfortunately no more Sherman or Lynch (but Sherman's personality gets a bit old), plus Carroll making it all work, and thats just the ones who immediately came to mind.
> 
> I think the only teams I end up legitimately dislike are ones either full of dirty players, or ones with more money than sense to just buy championships in the end.


Yeah, I miss Richard Sherman (Kam Chancellor and Earl Thomas too). I really don’t think their defense will ever be as good. They had Cliff Avril and Michael Bennett too. At least Bobby Wagner is still there and I have the utmost respect for KJ Wright who I always thought was underrated. Shaquill Griffin and Quandre Diggs are ballers and am happy about Jamal Adams too so we shall see.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 31, 2020)

Bye bye Jags season.

https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/29777639/jaguars-waive-leonard-fournette-three-seasons


----------



## Shawn (Aug 31, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Bye bye Jags season.
> 
> https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/29777639/jaguars-waive-leonard-fournette-three-seasons


Crazy. I wonder where he’ll end up.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 31, 2020)

Seems like a strange move. Maybe he wasn’t super explosive/exciting; but he is certainly a good back, getting around 100 yds a game. He’s still really young too. Someone will get a good player. 

I don’t know what Seattle’s backfield looks like this year, with all the injuries over the last 2 seasons, but I wouldn’t be surprised if John and Pete fly him out to chat.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 1, 2020)

DudeManBrother said:


> Seems like a strange move. Maybe he wasn’t super explosive/exciting; but he is certainly a good back, getting around 100 yds a game. He’s still really young too. Someone will get a good player.
> 
> I don’t know what Seattle’s backfield looks like this year, with all the injuries over the last 2 seasons, but I wouldn’t be surprised if John and Pete fly him out to chat.


Yeah, I wouldn’t be surprised either. At the moment, Chris Carson looks to be healthy and looking really, really good according to Pete Carroll. I know they signed Carlos Hyde, drafted DeeJay Dallas and Rashaad Penny is still a solid number 2 punch plus they still have Travis Homer and even QB Russell Wilson who usually rushes for a lot of yards. Also, a Marshawn Lynch reunion is still possible if any of the backs get injured but I kinda don’t see it but knowing Schneider and Carroll, it wouldn’t be surprising. Still, though, you could never have enough backs especially when it comes to injuries.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Sep 1, 2020)

Shawn said:


> Yeah, I wouldn’t be surprised either. At the moment, Chris Carson looks to be healthy and looking really, really good according to Pete Carroll. I know they signed Carlos Hyde, drafted DeeJay Dallas and Rashaad Penny is still a solid number 2 punch plus they still have Travis Homer and even QB Russell Wilson who usually rushes for a lot of yards. Also, a Marshawn Lynch reunion is still possible if any of the backs get injured but I kinda don’t see it but knowing Schneider and Carroll, it wouldn’t be surprising. Still, though, you could never have enough backs especially when it comes to injuries.


Carson is a beast if he can hold onto the football.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 13, 2020)

We gonna use this thread for Fantasy discussion? or shall we start a separate thread for that?

anyway.. i had Ingram as RB and this week was a bust. i dunno if i feel this reflects the rest of the season or was a one-off. Some guy is offering Chubb for him, and i dunno if i should just get rid of him or give it a couple more weeks...


----------



## MFB (Sep 13, 2020)

Forkface said:


> We gonna use this thread for Fantasy discussion? or shall we start a separate thread for that?
> 
> anyway.. i had Ingram as RB and this week was a bust. i dunno if i feel this reflects the rest of the season or was a one-off. Some guy is offering Chubb for him, and i dunno if i should just get rid of him or give it a couple more weeks...



My only bust this week was my kicker from the Vikings, but holy hell did Wilson and Carson put up the numbers for me - 58 between the two  Got lucky with my flex position and rolled Miller (Bears) over Dobbins since the word came out that Dobbins is apparently listed RB4 even though he was well-liked in camp. Yeah, not so much and they both scored nearly 15 pts, but it's something to keep in mind going forward to not trust everything you read.

Having said that praise to Dobbins, I think this week was a fluke, and in the coming weeks he'll be splitting his time with Ingram. I mean they put 38 points on the board, and 12 of those came from Dobbins, but I don't think that'll be the norm. I'd wait two more games, and if by week 4 his numbers haven't improved, try to shop him around with something else if you can spare it (be it pick or player). Was Chubbs still projected as the stud player that he was last year?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 13, 2020)

MFB said:


> My only bust this week was my kicker from the Vikings, but holy hell did Wilson and Carson put up the numbers for me - 58 between the two



Very cool that you got Wilson and Carson both. Schottenheimer seems to have let Russ cook finally in this opening game against Atlanta.....Carson did well, no fumbles, 2 TDS to boot.


----------



## Adieu (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm genuinely so shocked anybody here gives a fuck.


----------



## MFB (Sep 13, 2020)

Shawn said:


> Very cool that you got Wilson and Carson both. Schottenheimer seems to have let Russ cook finally in this opening game against Atlanta.....Carson did well, no fumbles, 2 TDS to boot.



Iffy doesnt seem to be the right word, but there was a second of hesitation drafting him since I've heard people say he can't hold on to the ball; but he's still a great player so I rolled the dice and we'll see how it goes.

Without the NFL pass, is there any way to watch the west coast games? All I had available to me today was Pats/Dolphins (snore) and the GB/MIN game (also just sort of boring).


----------



## Forkface (Sep 13, 2020)

Adieu said:


> I'm genuinely so shocked anybody here gives a fuck.


I'm genuinely confused as to why would you visit this thread if you clearly don't.
why don't you take a hike and let us be?


----------



## Forkface (Sep 13, 2020)

MFB said:


> Without the NFL pass, is there any way to watch the west coast games? All I had available to me today was Pats/Dolphins (snore) and the GB/MIN game (also just sort of boring).


huh, i always assumed y'all in the States had all games in open air channels (or whatever they're called). interesting.
I guess you can always show up to like, Twin Peaks or something and watch all of them at the same time lmao.


----------



## MFB (Sep 13, 2020)

If you have cable, there's sports channels that are included with bundles so you usually get a majority of the games (if not all); but currently, I am how do you say, cableless? My only TV is free over air channels that my TV picks up, or streaming from Hulu (included as part of my Spotify) or Amazon Prime.

When I get my next place, I'm budgeting for internet only unless cable is only ~10/20 more. Watching cable at my parents placr showed me just how much is spent on ads that I dont feel like I'm missing much.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 14, 2020)

MFB said:


> Watching cable at my parents placr showed me just how much is spent on ads that I dont feel like I'm missing much.


thats the one thing i feel you cant avoid when watching sports and NFL in particular as it seems they're inherently designed for ad placements (timeouts, lag between plays, official reviews, challenges, etc). Even with NFL game pass you get ads shoved down your throat. I honestly don't mind them that much, the USA ad business is miles ahead of Mexico's and its actually cool to see the production value of say, Car commercials. some of them are supremely well made. I hate trucks and honestly some of them make me want one lmao.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 14, 2020)

MFB said:


> Was Chubbs still projected as the stud player that he was last year?



Projected Chubbs for this season is around 20% less than last, which would be around 30% less what is projected for Ingram this season. i mean objectively speaking i should not take the trade and hope for ingram to get to his expected numbers, but yesterday wasn't a good display at all.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 14, 2020)

MFB said:


> Iffy doesnt seem to be the right word, but there was a second of hesitation drafting him since I've heard people say he can't hold on to the ball; but he's still a great player so I rolled the dice and we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Without the NFL pass, is there any way to watch the west coast games? All I had available to me today was Pats/Dolphins (snore) and the GB/MIN game (also just sort of boring).


I can’t get west coast games, ever on cable but sometimes I can get them on my phone via nfl.com or ESPN gamecast 
but it’s not the same as watching but the highlights usually show up while keeping track of the game....only thing is, you’re glued to your phone.

I just got the Pats/Dolphins game and GB/MIN game on cable. Speaking of which, was cool to see Cam Newton in his debut as a Patriot. I thought he did well and nice to see Josh McDaniel utilize his strengths. Will be interesting to see how this Sunday night game goes in Seattle.


----------



## MFB (Sep 14, 2020)

Ah shit, we're playing each other already? God damn, this is the week where my hometown love betrays my need for fantasy points  But hey, at least I get something good to watch on a Sunday night.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 15, 2020)

Ok guys. Real talk:
ofc Mack with his Achilles torn is out. Given Igram's and Connor's piss poor numbers, i got first waiver.

Do i take Snell (to replace a possibly injured Conner) or Malcolm Brown (huge performance this weekend)? Both high in all waiver lists, IMO both good calls...

Snell downsides are if Conner's just faking it, Snell will have less carries. 
Brown downsides is that Akers is a very promising rookie and supposedly will take over the Rams RB1 pos.


----------



## MFB (Sep 16, 2020)

Hamstring doesn't seems like it'd keep Conners down for two long, so I'd roll with Brown over Snell; especially in Gurley's absence from the Rams, I don't think they have a guaranteed RB1 to fill those shoes so even if Akers were to be named it - which seems unlikely as a rookie - they'd probably still split duties.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 17, 2021)

Go browns. I would love to see them advance for the first time in forever, and I’m sick of seeing mahomes everywhere


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 7, 2021)

Me and the wife gonna be fantasizing about Brady tonight mmmm.


----------



## jaxadam (May 3, 2021)

Urban Meyer, Trevor Lawrence, AND Tim Tebow?

https://www.jacksonville.com/story/...ebow-could-still-jaguars-plans-te/4916361001/

Just go ahead and start passing out those rings now.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 3, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Urban Meyer, Trevor Lawrence, AND Tim Tebow?
> 
> https://www.jacksonville.com/story/...ebow-could-still-jaguars-plans-te/4916361001/
> 
> Just go ahead and start passing out those rings now.


----------



## jaxadam (May 3, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 93003



I mean think about it... you've got a head coach who's never coached in the NFL, a quarterback who's never lost a game, and a guy who's never played tight end. If that doesn't say dynasty, I don't know what does.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 3, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> I mean think about it... you've got a head coach who's never coached in the NFL, a quarterback who's never lost a game, and a guy who's never played tight end. If that doesn't say dynasty, I don't know what does.



Right? 

Championship.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 3, 2021)

So who's excited for their new QBs?

Jaguars
Bears
49ers
Pats
Bucs (Kyle Trask, who may start in 2030 when TB retires)


----------



## USMarine75 (May 4, 2021)

This thread...


----------



## BenjaminW (May 4, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> So who's excited for their new QBs?
> 
> Jaguars
> Bears
> ...


I think if Mac Jones got drafted by the Niners, I'd end up in ADX Florence. Really wanted Zach Wilson, but I was perfectly fine with taking Fields or Lance. Can't wait to see Lance in action soon!


----------



## USMarine75 (May 4, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> I think if Mac Jones got drafted by the Niners, I'd end up in ADX Florence. Really wanted Zach Wilson, but I was perfectly fine with taking Fields or Lance. Can't wait to see Lance in action soon!



Supposedly the Saints tried to trade up into picks 10-14 to select Mac Jones, but couldn't find a willing trade partner.


----------



## MFB (May 4, 2021)

Boy, guess the Saints don't have much confidence is Taysom Hill or Jameis Winston then, that's pretty sad for those two.


----------



## DudeManBrother (May 4, 2021)

MFB said:


> Boy, guess the Saints don't have much confidence is Taysom Hill or Jameis Winston then, that's pretty sad for those two.


I don’t really blame them. Taysom is a good sub package player and a quality backup QB; but defenses will figure him out quickly I think. Winston gives the ball away too much and hasn’t developed the ability to read/react to defensive schemes and go through his progressions.


----------



## NazVonGates (Mar 15, 2022)

I'm happy Devante Adams and Arron Rogers staying with Greenbay. The internet almost had me with a brocos trade. I'm wishing for a superbowl or 2 before he retires.


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 19, 2022)

How about those Jags vs the Cowboys. What a game.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 4, 2023)

NazVonGates said:


> I'm happy Devante Adams and Arron Rogers staying with Greenbay. The internet almost had me with a brocos trade. I'm wishing for a superbowl or 2 before he retires.


Now Carr looks like he has played his last game for Vegas, rumour mill is suggesting a possible Rogers reunion with Adams as the Raiders new QB....


----------

